# Tenodera sinensis - food for L4 and beyond -- in Canada



## NB Rob (Jul 27, 2020)

Hello,

I sure am glad to have found this community!

I have 5 healthy L4 Chinese mantids.  They are gobbling up the Hydei drosophilia currently, but next molt, they're going to need some bigger food.

I have not had any success finding BB flies for sale in Canada.  
I have some darkling beetles, but I understand these are not well accepted by mantids?

Can someone recommend either a Canadian source for appropriate feeders?  Or any other options??

Thanks!
-Rob


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 27, 2020)

I don't know of sources in Canada but @hysteresisshould be able to answer your question. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ninjastep (Jul 27, 2020)

The pet/reptile stores out here usually sell crickets, mealworms, superworms, waxworms and some places even sell BSFL (black soldier fly larvae) aka phoenix worms, but I haven't been able to find a source for blue bottle fly spikes here.  Although amazon canada does have a listing that is out of stock atm.  https://www.amazon.ca/Blue-Bottle-Fly-Spikes-Count/dp/B06XC7RTB8


----------



## NB Rob (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for the responses!

I've got access to crickets here too.  And I've got a mealworm ranch going on, so I guess I can feed mealworms in a pinch.  I'm still learning as I go, but I got the impression that cricket's aren't a favorite.

I keep stumbling upon the Josh's frogs listing on amazon.ca for BB spikes, but It looks like that ship has sailed.
I'm going to check a bait store for maggots next.  Fingers crossed (I never thought I'd say that)


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 27, 2020)

NB Rob said:


> Thanks for the responses!
> 
> I've got access to crickets here too.  And I've got a mealworm ranch going on, so I guess I can feed mealworms in a pinch.  I'm still learning as I go, but I got the impression that cricket's aren't a favorite.
> 
> ...


I have blowflies available as larvae or pupae.

These are also commonly referred to as BBF but aren't Calliphora vomitoria. They're Protophormia terranovae, or Northern Blowfly. Both are Calliphoridae. Maybe a mm or two smaller.

Cant find blowflies here except in winter for ice fishing. I import in bulk.

Contact me in Instagram or FB:

*https﻿://www.facebook.com/mantislabcanada﻿/https://www.instagram.com/mantislabcanad﻿a﻿﻿/*


----------



## NB Rob (Jul 27, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> I have blowflies available as larvae or pupae.
> 
> These are also commonly referred to as BBF but aren't Calliphora vomitoria. They're Protophormia terranovae, or Northern Blowfly. Both are Calliphoridae. Maybe a mm or two smaller.
> 
> ...


this is fantastic!  I will definitely be in touch.  Thank you so much!


----------



## NB Rob (Jul 29, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I don't know of sources in Canada but @hysteresisshould be able to answer your question.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you Mantisgirl13!

Hysteresis hooked me up big time!! I received 250 blowfly larvae this morning in excellent shape, and (3) new 3i P. Paradoxa!!!
What an excellent community this is.  Thank you all so much.

I'm having an awful time leaving those baby ghosts alone and doing my work today  

If you're looking for blowfly larvae in Canada, check out MantisLab Canada.  Packing and shipping was top notch.  Prices are fantastic.

Food crisis solved!


----------

